# Belkin Router Blocking Websites



## Xtrato (Jul 10, 2007)

I have been having a weird problem where my belkin router is stopping me on going on alot of websites. for example i cant go on www.msn.com or www.hotmail.com it just wont load but other sites like this one work fine. I tried putting in another older router we have just to see if it made any diffrence and it did. i can access all the websites just fine.

Im woundering if there are any settings on the belkin router that would be preventing me from accessing sites like msn.com.

I have the firewall turned off and i have added www.msn.com to the trusted sites list but with no avail.

thankyou in advance for any suggestions .

James



Edit: I have just realised that i can connect to msn.com by going through a proxy. what does this mean?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset it to factory defaults and see if that helps. There's no reason that a standard router should be blocking some sites without specific configuration.


----------

